# Really Bad condition Fiat Punto



## chrisATR (Dec 9, 2007)

Got given this to detail today. It only has 20k miles under its belt, and looks like it has been parked under a large tree for most of its life. Washing it nearly made me sick, it absolutely stank of mouldy fish tanks. 

Heres the befores:























































Front wing polished



















Front wing and Door



















Drivers side finished










Glazed and Waxed with Clearkote CMW


----------



## carsey (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow, that is a real HUGE improvement. I bet your amazed at the results as I am.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

wow, some turn-around there, well done


----------



## Ian666 (Jul 8, 2007)

Stinky pink to bright red! Great work :buffer::thumb:


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Excellent turnaround :thumb:
Saw a red Toyota in similar condition today, just thought "mmm challenge"


----------



## jonathanelwell (Mar 17, 2008)

Awesome job there mate. What did you use? How many houses did it take. Seeing a difference of that size must have been more satisfying that removing minor swirls.


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2007)

Crikey! How long did you spend on it?


----------



## chrisATR (Dec 9, 2007)

jonathanelwell said:


> Awesome job there mate. What did you use? How many houses did it take. Seeing a difference of that size must have been more satisfying that removing minor swirls.


Definately. Hard work though, and completely mashed 2 pads in the process.



Chester said:


> Crikey! How long did you spend on it?


Started at 16:00 and all done and finished at 20:00 :thumb:


----------



## chrisATR (Dec 9, 2007)

*Products*



jonathanelwell said:


> Awesome job there mate. What did you use? How many houses did it take. Seeing a difference of that size must have been more satisfying that removing minor swirls.


Polished with Sonus white/yellow pads with Megs #83 on a Makita. Glazed with Poorboys Blackhole, then waxed with Clearkote CMW.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

That was minging but an fantastic job and turn around you got there - well done :thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Cracking results!

It was a joke of a condition before!! :doublesho


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

WOW!! what a transformation, I bet your well pleased :thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Great result. Bet the owner was pleased.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great transformation!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

great work, all it needs now is the bumper and tires dressed and it will look new:thumb:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Amazing work, looks a new car now:thumb:


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Excellent work :thumb:


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Love these kinda turnarounds, great results :thumb:


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

well done you, excellent turn arround and an insperation to all i`m sure


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Restored the colour very nicely there.


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Thats what Im talkin about!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Top notch recovery work, it really was poor before you started, transformation is superb, well done :thumb:


----------



## vxrAaron (Jun 30, 2008)

pink to red again nice one


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice work mate,Ive got a friend who's Munto has gone pink with stained grey bumpers.Lovely.Im not touching it though,Ive only got 4 da pads at the mo!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Great finish there well done!


----------



## chrisATR (Dec 9, 2007)

*Pads*



RoverIain said:


> Nice work mate,Ive got a friend who's Munto has gone pink with stained grey bumpers.Lovely.Im not touching it though,Ive only got 4 da pads at the mo!


 I know what you mean, it has completely destroyed two of mine. Just finished washing them, and one might have another car left in it, but the other is useless. Its the first one i have done like this. How do other's stop the pad getting clogged up with paint?? It got too a stage where i had to switch pads because the pad was that full of dead pant, the heat/polish and paint just turned to glue.

Chris


----------



## mondeoman56 (May 25, 2008)

That's a fantastic turn-around...amazing


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

What a fantastic turn around. Stunning to say the least.


----------



## *Gizmo* (Jun 29, 2008)

wow. im amazed at the difference in the colour! amazing.


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

top job matey :thumb:
one hell of a difference :thumb:


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry for the thread revival but wow!! that is brilliant, I have just bought a blue punto TD with flat blue paint for £300, It is similarly faded, cant wait to get stuck into it, hope it comes up as good as this! :buffer:


----------



## Lemongrab (Jul 27, 2009)

Great job! Some gtechniq c2 would make the bumpers and trim look like new again...


----------



## puki87 (Mar 4, 2010)

My favourite kind of threads. Superb job!


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sorry to bump this old thread - how did you sort the rust patches?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job..


----------



## Bunji81 (Apr 28, 2010)

wow wow wow, great transformation


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Top job there buddy :thumb:


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Excellent work there, it looked like it had been wet sanded. 

Love this type of turnaround on older cars, really shows what detailing is about and maximum impact for the owner.:thumb:


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Ian666 said:


> Stinky pink to bright red! Great work :buffer::thumb:


I love some stinky pink :lol:

Great work


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

excelent job - some gtechniq C4 on the plastics would finish that car off....:thumb:


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Very tasty! Go park it next to another punto and revel in your genius!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

super duper turnaround a+


----------

